# Stuck horn, what is the cause ?



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,

My Sentra's horn is stuck and it won't stop honking for 15 sec, I wonder if someone has the same problem and what is the cause.

By the way can someone please tell me where is the horn's fuse, I guess that it's in the fuses box next to the battery but I don't know exactly which one to remove until I can have it fixed.

Thanks & regards


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you looked at the lid of the fuse box next to the battery?


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

I opened the small cover behind the driving wheel and I found no stuck parts there, so I drove to a local mechanic, he decided to check the relay and it turned out that the relay is not working. He replaces the faulty relay with a new one (12V/15A) and problem solved.


----------

